# 6 month old projectile vomiting



## cococobain

Please help! Today out of nowhere my baby just started projectile vomiting. We were lying on the floor together on our backs when she vomited her whole morning feed. After propping her up she seemed better (she was all smiles immediately after and doesn't seem upset by this at all) but started vomiting again, another 15 minutes later she vomited spit up, every so often she keeps coughing/bringing stuff up. What do I do????

She just vomited bile! There isnt any health clinic open today, only the hospital. She doesnt have a fever and SIL says they won't do anything if she doesnt have a fever but I am freaking out. Am I supposed to breastfeed her like this? In this heat I'm scared she is going to get so dehydrated. Please give advice/help me know what I'm supposed to be looking out for.


----------



## 1eighty

take her temp and keep her cool, make sure she's still getting fluid - water in a bottle if she can't keep milk down, but only give it an ounce at a time, wait a while, another ounce.

it might be the heat, or she might have a sickness bug, if her nappies go funny within the next 6 hours or so, phone an out of hours doc or go to A&E if needs be, they can run a culture on her nappy to confirm if it is rotavirus (f'rinstance), if you keep her hydrated you should be fine, and you'll just have to wait it out - might take a week, possibly longer.


my LO had rotavirus and it started like this. hope she feels better soon!


----------



## cococobain

Thank you! As soon as I posted this I was out the door on my way to the hospital. She was going limb and it was really freaking me out. We've just got back, she had three rounds of serum to keep her hydrated and she had a urine exam and the results were normal. They told me just to keep an eye on her and if she vomited again to come back in. Poor thing is exhausted, but at least it seems like whatever it was has passed.

It was the first time she was ever sick, I feel like I just went through some FTM rite of passage haha.


----------



## MetalMaiden

glad to hear your little sweetheart is feeling better :flower::hugs: poor muffin!


----------



## ellie27

Oh dear, hope things are better.

We went through very similar at same time when my LO was 6.5 months old.

We just returned from holiday in Spain, 2 days later he was projectile vomiting, started 1pm in afternoon. He was breastfed and everytime he fed, when he was done, I held him up and it shot out, vomit hit the wall behind and ran down it. It was awful. It didnt seem to bother him though, he would just vomit and act fine. Then same again next fed. It got to 10 hours later and was still happening so called nhs 24 and they advised to take him to out of hours doc which we did. 

They gave him once over and and said that as he didnt have a fever, or rash, and looked fine then to just see how the next 12 hours go etc.

It was just a 12 hr vomiting bug and he was on the mend the next morning.

I had never saw so much vomit shoot out in my life, nothing like that at all with his sister who is 3.5 yrs now.

Plenty of cuddles for her today!
:flower:


----------

